# drying up a doe



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

What is the best way to dry a doe up? Ive been milking her since April. AndI don't need as much milk (i'm milking 3 ) so i'm gonna dry her up. What is the best way.? Last year I just milked a few squirts out 2 times a day..to release the presure. Is this okay?


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that would work just fine. milking out only a little to release pressure and also not too much to countinue to stimulate more to be made.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi coltrule!
Have you been milking her 1X or 2X a day? If you've been milking her 2X a day, I believe you should go to once a day for about a week first (about 24 hrs. apart). After that, you should be able to stop milking completely, but keep an eye on her to make sure her udder doesn't become too engorged.
Hope this helps!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How I dry mine off....I milk 2 x a day from 6-7 weeks past freshening...in this case, I've been milking 2 does 2x a day since the 2nd week of May...they freshened in February and had their kids with them thru the day til then, IF I was to dry them off now, I would go to 1x a day milking for a week and also cut out the 2nd grain ration, thenwhen the production drops and they aren't as engorged after the 1x a day, I'd go to every other day for a week and only give enough grain to keep them busy, after that week, if they seem to be really engorged after no milking for 2 days, I relieve a bit of pressure.

This has worked for mine the last 8 years I've been milking, but they may be ready to dry off anyhow because I tend to keep mine going with once a day milking from late July to mid October/early November.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Liz, I forgot to mention about cutting grain rations! Yeah, that'd help, wouldn't it? :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the doe has been being milked 2x a day go down to once a day till her udder isnt engorged at milking time. Then go every other day at miking. Each time leave some milk in the udder so that the demand is down. after a couple days of every other milk her all the way out and watch to see if she fills back up again. If she does quicky then continue the slow milk off. if she doesnt fil up again then you know she is dried off. dont ever just stop milking when the udder is full. THis is asking for mastitis


----------

